# Glitter Mail your Enemies



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Attention all practical jokers and anyone looking to get some fun revenge.

For $9.99, Glitter Bomb Canada will send an ANONYMOUS letter in an envelope filled with glitter to an enemy of your choice!!****In a few weeks time, they will find a nondescript, but non-threatening envelope in the mail which they won't realize is stuffed with glitter until its too late.**When the recipient removes the letter - GLITTER EVERYWHERE!!!***And you'll be left with the smug satisfaction for anonymously striking back at your foes &#8230;. A great side benefit of the internet

Have you ever tried to clean glitter up??**It's a disaster.**It will stay around for weeks!!!**Maximizing the revenge on your poor unsuspecting glitter victim.**And remember, its anonymous, so they won't even know its from you.

http://glitterbombcanada.com

Order yours and glitter your enemies today!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So tempting to do that to my sister at work.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Warning: Language not safe for work. lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lmao*

i am so sending this to the ole bag next door ................


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

I think I can put one of these to good use. MUAHAH!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I had the opposite happen at a place I worked. Someone told my supervisor that he had hidden an entire bottle of glitter somewhere in the building and left the empty bottle on his desk. My supervisor searched for a week but never found it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

LOL that video was great. Good lesson to nosey parents.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Did you guys hear the back story on this?? Some guy came up with the original concept as a side project and within the first few days he had over $20k in sales or something like that. To the point where he shut down the sales because he couldn't stand the sight of the glitter anymore, lol.

Then he sold the rights to the idea after less than 2 weeks for $85k!!

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/22/ship-your-enemies-glitter-site-sells


----------

